# Dating Bolens EK-10 Estate Keeper



## stevens-hill (May 26, 2009)

I have a Bolens Estate Keeper tractor. I am trying to narrow down the date of manufacture. The engine is a Wisconsin TRA-10D Spec #288809 Serial #4349307 I do not have the serial number of the tractor itself and I have been unable to locate info on serial numbers of Wisconsin engines. Help, anyone??


----------

